# Horrende Kosten beim einwählen mit Smartsurfer 2.30



## xkabunga (6 Juni 2004)

Smart Surfer 2.30 gaukelt einem mit "123GetOnline-Superaktiv" angeblich günstige Onlinetarife vor mit 0,52 ct/s.
Schlimmer noch die Verbindung wird zu horrenden Kosten weitergeführt mit 2,99 ct/s.

Die ersten 29 Sekunden extrem günstige Gebühren, aber dann bekommt man Wucherpreise für die nächsten zwei Stunden 
für 3,4 Euro das ist extremer Wucher!!!
 :bigcry: 
Das hatte ich nicht bemerkt und nach zwei Stunden hatte ich eine Rechnung von über 3,4 Euro zusammen. 
Toll da brauche ich keinen optimierter für die Einwahl ins Internet. :evil:


----------



## scrat007 (6 Juni 2004)

Ich schlage vor das du das ganze mal dem Service von Web.de mitteilst, ich denke die wissen das nicht, und werden dann reagieren.


----------

